# Wansview NCB543W Ip camera problem



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

hi guys

I try to setup this ipcamera in my network .modem assign the ipaddress and i change the port to 8081.but i can access to camera configuration which open when i put ip address of my camra in the explore but it not working

any idea?

suri


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

What is your setup, modem and router, all in one - or just modem? The IP camera needs to be plugged into a router. If your not certain, please post the model numbers.


----------



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

I have NB6plus4w netcomm modem and try to setup this ipcamera(Wansview NCB543W) in my network .Modem assigned the ip address and i change the port to 8081.but i can't access to camera configuration window ,which is suppose to be open when i put ip address(http://ipaddress:8081) of my camra in the explore. any idea?
is there any probelm with modem or anything like firewall or port


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you, for future reference your NB6plus4w is a wireless router/modem combination. In order to use the camera on this router, you must enable upnp.. see page 58 of your router's user manual. Once you select the upnp enable button, please power off the camera, then wait a few seconds, then power it back on. The camera should send the port forward info to the router via UPNP at this point, and the port should become available. If it does not you will need to execute the port forward manually, see page 68 of your manual. If you need a copy of the manual you can find it online here.

We will need more details on your network to assist further, see the pre-posting requirements for information.


----------



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help

i checked my modem, the upnp is already enable then i try with firwall 
add port in inbound and outbound traffic ,but still not working

also i have avg antivirus 2013 in my computer and my ISP is TPG

any suggestion

suri


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

We need your setup per my above post (pre-posting requirements), and the IP address you assigned on your network to the camera.


----------



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

"We need your setup per" ????


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

"per" my previous post above, follow this link to the required posting information. Thanks.


----------



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

alright

first of all my desptop is on wireless connection 
ISP is TPG Australia
Broadband is ADSL2+
Modem netcomm NB6plus4W
anitvirus AVG 2013
dont know abt secuity and firewell

is there any info u need to fixed my ip camere problem


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

I need the IPCONFIG /ALL from your computer per the posting requirement mostly. And I need the info you configured into the camera.


----------



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

hi

i attached 2 pic and two mannual

one more thing when modem assigned ip to camerea ,then i try to ping the ip but it alway comeup with "timeout"


thanks


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you, your IPCONFIG and basic setup look OK. Let's try a quick test to see if its a local block via Firewall or AV, per section 5.1.1 in your camera manual, set the port back to port 80 (I believe you said you set it to 8081). We know port 80 is open on firewalls if your able to browse the internet. So then go into your browser and attempt to access the camera at http://192.168.1.5 - you will not need a port #, since 80 is default. If you can get to the camera, then we know its either windows firewall, or an AV suite. 

Let's see if we can get that far... also you mentioned you could not do a ping?

C:> Ping 192.168.1.5

I noted your computer is using WiFi, is the camera also using WiFi? And its in range and connected OK (i.e. you could find it via the search program?)

I noted you did not send us a Xirrus screen shot, if you still cannot ping the camera, please download and run the Xirrus program and give us the screen output as well.

You may also want to do to setup and testing using a ethernet cable to the camera, get it working, then add wifi as the last step.

Thanks


----------



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

hi
I change backt to port 80 but still not working 

yes i am on wifi but i always used ip camera on cable .i attached xirrus wi-fi inspector report

thanks


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, thank you... just FYI your Xirrus shot shows that you have interference with another wifi close by, you should change to channel 1 on your router... it is not related to this problem however, just a thought for the future to tune up your local connection. Does the camera search facility software they provide actually find the camera on your network?


----------



## aus_suri (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your help before ,the ip camera (Wansview NB543)Wworking fine.couple of days before i have problem with my window 7 ultimate .So i reinstall it but now the ip camera is not detected by the ip camera tool software (come with cd) i try to uninstall my antivirus(avg2013) and disable window firewall but still same 

when i click on search button (ip tool software ) then a small window comeup and showing that" Bseries ipcamera is try to connected with network and i click "allow access " but still not working 

is there any setting in the control pannel on window 7 

Thanks


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, there are no specific settings in the control panel that would apply. Are other network connections working OK? (Web access, etc.?)


----------



## jose oniel (May 8, 2015)

hola buenas tardes tengo un problema con mi camara ip NCB543W el software no reconoce o no encuentra la ip para la configuracion de la camara, el software que viene en el CD, Bsearch_en no funciona, le doy click en Search(f3) y nada, que puedo hacer alguien me pueder ayudar con este problema? se lo voy agradecer muchisimo......


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

This thread is old and will close, jose oniel will you create your own thread with a description of your issue there is a lot of people ready to help you.


----------

